
Rent by the minute, park for free with new Car2Go service (Seattle) - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/rent-minute-park-free-car2go-service/
======
stephengillie
This is amazing! So many exciting things happening in Seattle.

Zipcar has a few stations around the city, so it'll be interesting to see how
things play out.

Looking at the prices, it looks like if you rent the car for about 33 minutes
($13), you get the rest of the hour free. Likewise the maximum day charge is
$73, while $0.38/min = $547/day. So does this mean you can keep the car all
day for under $80?

Edit: Zipcar's daily rate is the same, but their hourly rate is lower ("as low
as $8")

------
dexter313
Anyone from Seattle, how does that compare($) to taxies?

